
A Mathematician May Have Just Solved a a 160-Year-Old, $1M Problem - ForFreedom
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3j3kk/a-mathematician-may-have-just-solved-a-a-160-year-old-dollar1-million-problem
======
jl2718
Slides: [https://www.slideshare.net/JohnLakness/the-riemann-
hypothesi...](https://www.slideshare.net/JohnLakness/the-riemann-
hypothesis-116341039)

Assuming that the Todd function has the necessary properties, can someone
please explain to me the contradiction?

